# Mercury 115 4 Stroke- Bogging Down?



## FreeTime

I have a 2011 mercury 115 HP four stroke I’m having problems with it ball game down at speed. It will troll all day long but sometimes and only sometimes at increased speed it just does not want to go. Since it was fine at slow speed’s I was thinking it was not getting enough gas and changed both fuel filters but that is not corrected the issue. 

Anyone have any ideas for care to share? 

Thanks in advance 
Dave


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Aaronjeep2

Fule lines ?


----------



## bowhunter426

Check the air filter. If it is foam it is an old version and is likely calling apart and sucking into the engine .


----------



## FreeTime

bowhunter426 said:


> Check the air filter. If it is foam it is an old version and is likely calling apart and sucking into the engine .


Just pulled it off and does have a hole in it! Large on one side and small on other. It’s very sticky


















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## hawgeye

FreeTime said:


> Just pulled it off and does have a hole in it! Large on one side and small on other. It’s very sticky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Wow! 

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## FreeTime

hawgeye said:


> Wow!
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I think I may have found my problem. I should I been opening my eyes instead of typing 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## hawgeye

Lol, well at least you found it now. 

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bowhunter426

That is your problem. Buy the newest version. It has no foam. Just a mesh screen.


----------



## FreeTime

bowhunter426 said:


> That is your problem. Buy the newest version. It has no foam. Just a mesh screen.


Going to get a new one tomorrow morning. Thanks guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jampg

I hope a new filter is all you need. That filter should have held up better than that. Where did all the missing foam end up? I'm a Mercury guy myself and love them. My 03 two stroke just has an air box.


----------



## bowhunter426

jampg said:


> I hope a new filter is all you need. That filter should have held up better than that. Where did all the missing foam end up? I'm a Mercury guy myself and love them. My 03 two stroke just has an air box.


It will be. That revision filter did not hold up well to gas and oil which is why they fail. The filter chunks once past the throttle body dissolve fast.


----------



## Walleyze247

Do all outboards have air filters? I will have to check my 94 40.


----------



## bowhunter426

Walleyze247 said:


> Do all outboards have air filters? I will have to check my 94 40.


No. Most don't. Merc uses them to silence the intake


----------



## FreeTime

Follow up........
It’s not the air filter. Ran her yesterday and problem stared out as normal but progressively worse through day. I will be getting into it again tonight. Frustrating one for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jampg

I've had good luck here...http://www.marineengine.com/boat-forum/forumdisplay.php?30-Mercury-Mariner-Outboard-Forum


----------



## bowhunter426

Next thing to check is the fuel line. If you have the Grey mercury hose with orange lettering it is bad by know and needs to be replaced


----------



## lreigler

FreeTime said:


> Follow up........
> It’s not the air filter. Ran her yesterday and problem stared out as normal but progressively worse through day. I will be getting into it again tonight. Frustrating one for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


My thought is that missing foam somewhere clogging an intake?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## FreeTime

Bought new plugs today. Manufacture recommended gap is .80 

All of the existing were looked like they took out of box and were at .25! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jampg

When was the last time you replace the spark plugs?


----------



## FreeTime

Took her down to the river for a run today.....no change. Ugh. Don’t know where to go next 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## FreeTime

Just got into it at home for the evening. There are two fuel pumps within the fuel system module. The low-pressure turns on when you turn the key and I can hear that one running. The float within that system tells the pumps went to kick in. The low-pressure kicks in when it doesn’t need much in the high-pressure kicks in when it needs a lot. So narrowing it down it looks like either the float is not doing its job or the high-pressure fuel pump is not kicking in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## FreeTime

I’m not feeling like I’m home free yet but……
With the old gas out of her she started up perfect, idled perfect and accelerated all the way to 4500 rpm’s perfect. I have a hard time believing this entire thing was bad gas but I’m hoping it’s true! I won’t have a chance to get her in the water until Thursday evening but I’m keeping my fingers crossed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## JAA

Great News!! My Fingers R Crossed for Ya!!!. And defiantly Run some Marine Stabil in that fuel!! Reports your progress after you run her Thursday. Cheers!


----------



## kingfisher 11

FreeTime said:


> I’m not feeling like I’m home free yet but……
> With the old gas out of her she started up perfect, idled perfect and accelerated all the way to 4500 rpm’s perfect. I have a hard time believing this entire thing was bad gas but I’m hoping it’s true! I won’t have a chance to get her in the water until Thursday evening but I’m keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Well, welcome to my issue last year. I bought the boat from a guy and unknown to me he never put stabil in it and had regular no lead sitting all winter. I tired everything and then thought of the water in gas. I changed the water separator and added dry gas/ stabil. It would only get up to 7 mph maxed out and then after I figured out the water issue I was going 38 mph


----------



## piketroller

Even with stabilizer, the shelf life of gasoline is only about 4-6 weeks. After that in s vented fuel system, the lighter constituents evaporate away and the fuel will make less power and can be harder to ignight at proper timing.


----------



## bobberbill

Toss a can of Seafoam at it while you're at it. Magic in a can. Fought bad gas in my Merc alfa one. Drove me nuts. 1/4 tank of crap gas and a refill with good gas. Ended up draining the whole 38 gallons.


----------



## FreeTime

Well I just came back from a test and I’m right back to where I started. Started up an idol perfectly at the dock, went and parked the truck, backed away from the dock and within 100 yards it died. Won’t restart. 

Just got home I’m going to hook up the muffs. I have no idea how it’s getting enough gas to start and run while at the dock but after cranking for a while the first fuel filter is empty. 

The only thing I can think right now is that there is some sort of a vent leak. When you turn the key I can hear a fuel pump kick in but nothing is sucking up. Aaaaahhhggg!!!! This thing is going to be the death of me!




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## piketroller

FreeTime said:


> Well I just came back from a test and I’m right back to where I started. Started up an idol perfectly at the dock, went and parked the truck, backed away from the dock and within 100 yards it died. Won’t restart.
> 
> Just got home I’m going to hook up the muffs. I have no idea how it’s getting enough gas to start and run while at the dock but after cranking for a while the first fuel filter is empty.
> 
> The only thing I can think right now is that there is some sort of a vent leak. When you turn the key I can hear a fuel pump kick in but nothing is sucking up. Aaaaahhhggg!!!! This thing is going to be the death of me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


This is where testing with a small portable tank and new hose will let you know if there is an air leak or something else wrong in your built in fuel system.


----------



## FreeTime

I have a new theory. Alternator. When it ran fine at home the other day it had the charger on the battery. At the dock, it runs fine and then quits. Maybe because it’s not charging and being an EFI it needs power. It runs out the battery and then dies. At home with charger on it was getting power to replenish the lost and on the water nothing is replenishing the power it’s sucking up. I have the charge on it right now, if it will run when it gets replenished I think I have a route to go on.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## FreeTime

Getting somewhere positive today. 
So before I went down my theory of testing the alternator I decided to go back through everything again. After trying to start a couple of times and hearing the fuel pump kick in I disconnected the first fuel filter just inside the motor. It had no gas. This tells me the fuel pump wasn’t sucking it up or there was a clog. Disconnected the fuel line between the motor and the deck where it leads to the main fuel tank. When I tried to blow through the line I couldn’t. Nothing getting through. Replaced the fuel line and bingo! Fuel pumped sucked up gas and she fired, ran good. No clue how I missed this before. 

Back to the launch, started and ran well but not superb. Was able to run all the way to full throttle and did for around 30 minutes up and down the river. 
BUT..... I’m not getting the acceleration or top end I’m used to. RPM are a good 800 ish short of what it will normally do and overall speed was 5-7 mph short of normal. 

Back home and pulled the plugs. All have a decent amount of carbon build up, 3 tips are white and one totally black. 

I’m getting somewhere but not home free yet! I keep looking. 
To be continued.....










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Chromelander

Sounds like your getting closer. If you can find it use gas that is alcohol free. The regular gas we use in our vehicles has so much methonol in it that I creates alot of water and dissolves rubber lines and such in your fuel system. Unless you drained your tank totally dry I'm betting you still have water in the bottom if your gas tank. I'm not saying that's your problem but the gas now days causes a lot of problems in small engines. I add sea foam in every can of gas I use also


----------



## gatorman841

FreeTime said:


> Getting somewhere positive today.
> So before I went down my theory of testing the alternator I decided to go back through everything again. After trying to start a couple of times and hearing the fuel pump kick in I disconnected the first fuel filter just inside the motor. It had no gas. This tells me the fuel pump wasn’t sucking it up or there was a clog. Disconnected the fuel line between the motor and the deck where it leads to the main fuel tank. When I tried to blow through the line I couldn’t. Nothing getting through. Replaced the fuel line and bingo! Fuel pumped sucked up gas and she fired, ran good. No clue how I missed this before.
> 
> Back to the launch, started and ran well but not superb. Was able to run all the way to full throttle and did for around 30 minutes up and down the river.
> BUT..... I’m not getting the acceleration or top end I’m used to. RPM are a good 800 ish short of what it will normally do and overall speed was 5-7 mph short of normal.
> 
> Back home and pulled the plugs. All have a decent amount of carbon build up, 3 tips are white and one totally black.
> 
> I’m getting somewhere but not home free yet! I keep looking.
> To be continued.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Hey free I just came across your post, I have same motor 115 merc 4stroke but a 2004. I had a similar issue myself, main problem ended up being the regular gas previous owner user destroyed the old gas line and bulb. I replaced both, cleared fuel lines and replaced filter and plugs. Seems to run great but I’m not getting the top end speed I was before and like you I’m about 800 rpms short of where I should go topper out and about 5mph slower then it should be. My next step might be to have injectors cleaned as that’s only other option I can think of. I’ll be watching your thread and good luck pls keep your progess posted. If I can fingers mine out I’ll post for you


----------



## FreeTime

gatorman841 said:


> My next step might be to have injectors cleaned as that’s only other option I can think of. I’ll be watching your thread and good luck pls keep your progess posted. If I can fingers mine out I’ll post for you


Lets keep each other informed and maybe 2 heads are better than one! First one to figure it out gets a few cold beers on the other!


----------



## gatorman841

FreeTime said:


> Lets keep each other informed and maybe 2 heads are better than one! First one to figure it out gets a few cold beers on the other!


Curious before this issue what kinda top speed were you getting from your motor?


----------



## FreeTime

gatorman841 said:


> Curious before this issue what kinda top speed were you getting from your motor?


Mine is on a 1750 Lund Tyee, so its a heavy boat. With a full load, full 25+ gallons of gas, and 2-3 guys I would get 36-38ish. 
Top end on Saturday was 30.5 with just me, no gear, and only about 5 gallons of gas in the tank.


----------



## bowhunter426

bowhunter426 said:


> Next thing to check is the fuel line. If you have the Grey mercury hose with orange lettering it is bad by know and needs to be replaced


Freetime. Was the hose Grey with orange lettering? If it was is the fuel filter still clean?


----------



## FreeTime

bowhunter426 said:


> Freetime. Was the hose Grey with orange lettering? If it was is the fuel filter still clean?


It was gray hose but with black lettering. The fuel and it looked fine by color. But the interior liner of the hose had come apart. In this picture you can see the interior liner hanging loose from the rest of the hose










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## gatorman841

FreeTime said:


> Mine is on a 1750 Lund Tyee, so its a heavy boat. With a full load, full 25+ gallons of gas, and 2-3 guys I would get 36-38ish.
> Top end on Saturday was 30.5 with just me, no gear, and only about 5 gallons of gas in the tank.


Well sounds like we are getting roughly the same speed right now.... I’m barely hitting 30 solo with light gear and full tank.


----------



## FreeTime

gatorman841 said:


> Well sounds like we are getting roughly the same speed right now.... I’m barely hitting 30 solo with light gear and full tank.


What boat is yours on?


----------



## gatorman841

FreeTime said:


> What boat is yours on?


17’ Lund explorer
I would think I should be getting close to 40 solo with light gear in the boat?


----------



## Fishndude

You've been fighting this for almost 2 full months. Summer Walleye fishing isn't long enough for me to risk missing 2 months, due to engine issues. Personally, I am not overly mechanically inclined. I'd have taken this to a marine repair facility, and let them figure it out, and fix it, and it would have been done in a week. But that is just me. 

For what it is worth, I've got a 1994 Merc 115 4-stroke. It really runs _*far*_ better when I ONLY use Rec Gas. I learned the Rec Gas lesson the hard way with some yard equipment, some years back. For a little more money invested in good gas, I no longer fear bad-running small engines. But it didn't keep the Starter on my Merc 115 from crapping out this year, lol.


----------



## piketroller

Fishndude said:


> You've been fighting this for almost 2 full months. Summer Walleye fishing isn't long enough for me to risk missing 2 months, due to engine issues. Personally, I am not overly mechanically inclined. I'd have taken this to a marine repair facility, and let them figure it out, and fix it, and it would have been done in a week. But that is just me.
> 
> For what it is worth, I've got a 1994 Merc 115 4-stroke. It really runs _*far*_ better when I ONLY use Rec Gas. I learned the Rec Gas lesson the hard way with some yard equipment, some years back. For a little more money invested in good gas, I no longer fear bad-running small engines. But it didn't keep the Starter on my Merc 115 from crapping out this year, lol.


You’ve got a 1994 Merc four stroke 115? I didn’t think they even had any four strokes until 1995 and nothing above 50 hp until we entered our current century.


----------



## JAA

I would pull the injectors and have them Professionally Cleaned, Somewhere local or send them out, Lot's of good review's here, https://www.ebay.com/itm/FUEL-INJEC...144726?hash=item2ec952d5d6:g:tNcAAOxy6-tR74BD


----------



## FreeTime

At the recommendation of a mercury mechanic on another page I did a compression test today. 
Top to bottom as follows:
#1 148
#2 150
#3 148
#4 150


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## JAA

Looks Pretty darn good right their! Whats the factory spec


----------



## FreeTime

JAA said:


> Looks Pretty darn good right their! Whats the factory spec


I’m not really sure. I can’t find it in the book or online. From the best of what I remember when I’ve seen it before I believe it is darn near perfect


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## JAA

Ya my Experience is with motorcycles, And those numbers look Great!!!! Did you have the throttle wide open? That's required


----------



## piketroller

A lot of the outboard manufactures won’t publish compression specs, especially in the two stroke days. As long as they are all about the same it means you are good to go. It’s extremely unlikely for all the cylinders to lose a lot of compression all by the same amount.


----------



## Fishndude

piketroller said:


> You’ve got a 1994 Merc four stroke 115? I didn’t think they even had any four strokes until 1995 and nothing above 50 hp until we entered our current century.


Sorry, no. Injected 2-stroke was what I meant to say.


----------



## FreeTime

Fishndude said:


> You've been fighting this for almost 2 full months. Summer Walleye fishing isn't long enough for me to risk missing 2 months, due to engine issues. Personally, I am not overly mechanically inclined. I'd have taken this to a marine repair facility, and let them figure it out, and fix it, and it would have been done in a week. But that is just me.


Luckily I have another boat and I have lots of buddies with boats. Havent missed anything so far.


----------



## kroppe

Coming into this late. 

Replace all fuel hoses, if you haven't done so already. I read that you replaced a hose, is this the only one? If there are more, replace them all, between the engine and the fuel tank. 

Replace spark plug wires
Replace ignition module or coils
Check battery cables
Put a DVM on the alternator to positively confirm it is delivering current. 

If the engine runs at WOT for 30 minutes, it sounds like things are where they should be. 

Are you really sure you are 800rpm lower than where you think you should be? Tap the face of the tachometer while running at speed, to see if is flaky. My tacho is flaky if it gets bumped. I haven't pulled it out to see what's loose, or if it has died of natural causes. The point is - don't trust the tacho unless you have confirmed it is good.


----------



## FreeTime

kroppe said:


> Coming into this late.
> 
> Replace all fuel hoses, if you haven't done so already. I read that you replaced a hose, is this the only one? If there are more, replace them all, between the engine and the fuel tank.
> 
> Replace spark plug wires
> Replace ignition module or coils
> Check battery cables
> Put a DVM on the alternator to positively confirm it is delivering current.
> 
> If the engine runs at WOT for 30 minutes, it sounds like things are where they should be.
> 
> Are you really sure you are 800rpm lower than where you think you should be? Tap the face of the tachometer while running at speed, to see if is flaky. My tacho is flaky if it gets bumped. I haven't pulled it out to see what's loose, or if it has died of natural causes. The point is - don't trust the tacho unless you have confirmed it is good.


Going through your post one point at a time.....

I’ve been through every other hose except those from tank to engine. These are the heavy duty black ones I am not the ones known to have problems. They are inch and a half to 2 inch hoses so can’t see where that should cause an issue but who knows


I don’t have plug wires on this boat it goes straight to the coils with the tubular style that wraps around plug

I’ve checked the battery cables, clean the terminals, and replaced the battery

I will be going back into the alternator this week, I have a new one ordered

Will not run at full throttle for 30 minutes

And even if the tact is off I can hear the difference. I’ve run this motor enough that I know the sound. I should be getting close to 5600 if I wanted to but normally I hold it to about 5200. And right now my max is a little shy of 4000

Here’s a video of running it yesterday






Thanks for all help guys. 

Dave




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## kroppe

Something is preventing the engine from running at higher rpm. It can only be fuel or spark. If you are 100% sure you have addressed the fuel delivery system, then spark/ignition/electrical is the focus. What changed since it last ran well?


----------



## FreeTime

kroppe said:


> Something is preventing the engine from running at higher rpm. It can only be fuel or spark. If you are 100% sure you have addressed the fuel delivery system, then spark/ignition/electrical is the focus. What changed since it last ran well?


The only thing that changed was sitting. I had a time last fall where she sat for a good 2 to 3 months, not a normal thing for my boats. When I took it out for the last time before putting it away for the winter I got the “bogging down” once or twice on that trip. I put away for the winter as temps were very cold. I did my normal routine of filling it up with gas and adding stabil. 

This Spring I started it out in February and doing the same, progressively getting worse. Been fighting it ever since




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Scout 2

You don't have a coil that is breaking down when it gets so warm. If you can find a place to check them then I would do so


----------



## hawgeye

It has dirty injectors or somethings in the efi system is dirty. That's the only way it will run like that. You would be surprised what a little tarnish will do, even if it looks clean to the eye. I would either have it professionally cleaned or do it yourself. Soak everything in a de-carbonizer then run it through an untrasonic cleaner. That's the only way to get it clean of tarnish/varnish. Good luck.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## JungleGeorge

I’m with hawgeye, a very small amount of gunk can throw off the way the motor runs ...


----------



## FreeTime

hawgeye said:


> It has dirty injectors or somethings in the efi system is dirty. That's the only way it will run like that. You would be surprised what a little tarnish will do, even if it looks clean to the eye. I would either have it professionally cleaned or do it yourself. Soak everything in a de-carbonizer then run it through an untrasonic cleaner. That's the only way to get it clean of tarnish/varnish. Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Fuel rail and injectors were pulled off and cleaned last week, no change. All filters changed, new fuel line. All fresh gas with fuel system clean has been run through it. 


Last night I went ahead and pulled the FSM and went through internal fuel lines again. Ive tested both pumps and they are operating good. After reading and reading so many things with exact symptoms as mine I went ahead and got a new float for the FSM. I cant seem to find anything online with a way to test it. Seems to be a major issue with these motors that Mercury has recognized that they get stuck in the high position. No one locally had it so the new one will be here tomorrow. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## kroppe

Good luck. Where is that unit located? On the engine or in the hull?


----------



## FreeTime

kroppe said:


> Good luck. Where is that unit located? On the engine or in the hull?


That’s right on the front of the engine. See photo with it removed










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## JUSTCATCHINUM

Hope you get it fixed. But I must say, this thread has been like a good mystery book that you can't put down.


----------



## ThreeDogsDown

Agreed. Lurking and interested in the results. It seems that Freetime is very diligent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FreeTime

JUSTCATCHINUM said:


> Hope you get it fixed. But I must say, this thread has been like a good mystery book that you can't put down.


That "mystery book" to you is a reality show nightmare to me! 



ThreeDogsDown said:


> Agreed. Lurking and interested in the results. It seems that Freetime is very diligent. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am quite diligent, persistent, etc. I take pretty good care of my boats and Im not used to having an issue like this. Its actually been a interesting learning experience. I know more about these engines than ever before. I will get it figured out, hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## Waif

What effect does a thermostat have on your year model if it gets wonky?

Have you confirmed fuel tank vent functions correctly?
Fuel demand valves (like an inline vent in your supply line) helped solve problems when E.P.A. regulations made tanks no longer vented. But demand valve must exist and function properly too... I crack open the cap on one of my my non-related rigs ,or else it bogs out from fuel starvation. 
A partial restriction in venting would allow your condition (in feeble theory anyways.)


A hose somewhere from tank could be partially collapsing too, and restricting fuel.


----------



## Riverdude

In early 2000's my 135 optimax was behaving similiar to your motor.
Took it to dealer. Mechanic tried everything for 3 hrs. and could not figure it out.
Another mechanic walked by and said "Hey look here, this vacum hose fell off."
Thats all it was. Cost me $300.


----------



## kroppe

The path I would take is to throw parts at it until it is fixed, diagnosing as best you can along the way. Or buy a new engine, whichever is the best option for you


----------



## Waif

How about spark advance system under your flywheel not working right /being stuck?
(If you have a spark advance system under your flywheel...)
That could produce your symptom.


----------



## piketroller

Waif said:


> What effect does a thermostat have on your year model if it gets wonky?
> 
> Have you confirmed fuel tank vent functions correctly?
> Fuel demand valves (like an inline vent in your supply line) helped solve problems when E.P.A. regulations made tanks no longer vented. But demand valve must exist and function properly too... I crack open the cap on one of my my non-related rigs ,or else it bogs out from fuel starvation.
> A partial restriction in venting would allow your condition (in feeble theory anyways.)
> 
> 
> A hose somewhere from tank could be partially collapsing too, and restricting fuel.


It would be funny to find this is an issue with the fuel tank system in the boat since simple tests have been suggested to eliminate that as a possibility, but engine parts keep being ordered instead.


----------



## FreeTime

piketroller said:


> It would be funny to find this is an issue with the fuel tank system in the boat since simple tests have been suggested to eliminate that as a possibility, but engine parts keep being ordered instead.


I’m not quite sure where that came from but the part I ordered yesterday is the first part other than new plugs and one gas hose. 

I followed every theory and piece of advice from here as I appreciate everyone’s thoughts and ideas and helping me solve this issue




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Waif

piketroller said:


> It would be funny to find this is an issue with the fuel tank system in the boat since simple tests have been suggested to eliminate that as a possibility, but engine parts keep being ordered instead.


Fuel pick up in the tank is part of the system too. Without knowing how it is designed ,and functions /is supposed to function ;there is more than casual chasing involved. Not unlike any circuit or system on unfamiliar equipment.


Free Time will get it figured out sooner or later. And know more about the motor and it's components conditions, engine timing ect...

Diagnosis is the hard part.


----------



## FreeTime

Waif said:


> Fuel pick up in the tank is part of the system too. Without knowing how it is designed ,and functions /is supposed to function ;there is more than casual chasing involved. Not unlike any circuit or system on unfamiliar equipment.
> 
> 
> Free Time will get it figured out sooner or later. And know more about the motor and it's components conditions, engine timing ect...
> 
> Diagnosis is the hard part.


I’ve been into the tank twice, drained and cleaned it both times. No tank filter to change and vents are open and clean





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Waif

FreeTime said:


> I’ve been into the tank twice, drained and cleaned it both times. No tank filter to change and vents are open and clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Eliminated that!
One tank I can see the fuel line pick up point.
Another I don't.
On a non marine fuel line into tank pick up point....The line had turned upwards. When bounced right, no fuel.

One motor bike bogged out and quit till tank was rocked.
Somehow a dime sized piece of paper(?)/thin gasket (?) landed on the pick up fitting just right.....

So, knowing your tank and venting has been eliminated really helps.

Something in a mid or high speed circuit ,or function is still plaguing....
Whatever advances that (engine speed) by vacuum ,centrifugal force, or electronics in a spark type , or timing advance would be worth knowing.


----------



## piketroller

FreeTime said:


> I’m not quite sure where that came from but the part I ordered yesterday is the first part other than new plugs and one gas hose.
> 
> I followed every theory and piece of advice from here as I appreciate everyone’s thoughts and ideas and helping me solve this issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I never saw that you ran an engine test on a completely different fuel system - portable tank and known good primer bulb assembly (hose) with new fuel. There are plenty of places in a built in fuel system to start developing air leaks or flow restriction issues.


----------



## Waif

piketroller said:


> I never saw that you ran an engine test on a completely different fuel system - portable tank and known good primer bulb assembly (hose) with new fuel. There are plenty of places in a built in fuel system to start developing air leaks or flow restriction issues.


A pony tank is not too hard to make up.
When I drop boats/ motors at the marine service shop they get to use their own fuel to engine supply. They usually do anyways on customers motors due to so many fuel issues with owners tanks,systems,fuels.


----------



## Shoeman

A buddy's Johnson acted the same. Brain was shot


----------



## FreeTime

I’m feeling pretty good about the float inside the FSM. It’s a common issue with these motors, Mercury has addressed with service alerts and the part has supposedly been redesigned. I went down every other road before getting to this one as I was hoping I wouldn’t have to go through the hassle and time and cost of pulling it and replacing this. I guess I lost on that gamble. 

I feel pretty good and hopefully it shows up today and I can complete this evening and test. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## FreeTime

Well the new float in the FSM solved exactly nothing. UGH!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## FreeTime

piketroller said:


> I never saw that you ran an engine test on a completely different fuel system - portable tank and known good primer bulb assembly (hose) with new fuel. There are plenty of places in a built in fuel system to start developing air leaks or flow restriction issues.


Pulled the fuel line ( the brand new one) off the deck connector and run it straight without tank, same issue. 

I also pulled the floor and then vent tube connector, blowing out while plugging other opportunities for air to escape and they ran clear with no obstruction. 





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## FreeTime

I think we are getting somewhere!






Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Eric Bee

FreeTime said:


> I think we are getting somewhere!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I've been watching your thread. What did you finally do to make the difference?


----------



## FreeTime

ThreeDogsDown said:


> So a new FSM Float, a new canister vent, and new fuel pump seals?
> 
> I am selfishly curious and want to ensure I have the details accurate in the event mine starts bogging down at WOT. At least this would be a good direction to go towards (plus all the other trouble-shooting you did.)
> 
> Thanks for documenting this man. It will be a huge reference in the future.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, that’s everything they did plus me doing plugs, air and fuel filters, fuel line, etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## FreeTime

ThreeDogsDown said:


> Good deal. I, for one, hope you get a limit of every species you go after, on every trip you go out on...as a reward for your perseverance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Luckily it didn’t keep me off the water. Got in the prime spring walleye trips, been on some buddies boats, and I have another boat also. 

I think we started in late January or early February this year. I leave the hot days of summer to the recreational folks. Hopefully this is it and I’ll be ready to get cranking again in October November and December. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## ThreeDogsDown

Nice! Good luck out there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAA

Glad to see you have her sorted out, :coolgleam I wonder if alcohol in the fuel took it's toll on those Pump seals as they were only 6 yrs old?? And I don't think you can run a fuel injection system dry for short or long term, Storage?? Kinda makes me appreciate the simplicity of my low hour 1996, 2 stroke, Ya they smoke, But I found that Amsoil synthetic 2 stroke injector oil, Does really help keep it down to a minimum. Also I Have Always since new pulled my fuel line when returning to the dock and let those carb's run dry, I Never store her with wet carbs. Cheers Tight Lines!! And may the Fish God's fill your cooler! jaa


----------



## piketroller

Was the vent canister something on the engine, or for the fuel tank vent on the boat? I didn’t think your boat was new enough to need a canister on the boat’s fuel system.


----------



## FreeTime

piketroller said:


> Was the vent canister something on the engine, or for the fuel tank vent on the boat? I didn’t think your boat was new enough to need a canister on the boat’s fuel system.


Right on the top of the engine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## piketroller

FreeTime said:


> Right on the top of the engine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


My first thought was the canister on the boat got plugged up, and then that put a bigger load on the fuel pump and seals cause if then to fail. But since those canisters didn’t go onto boats until around 2011 if I remember right, that was well after carb’ed mercs in that size.


----------



## FreeTime

Well I picked it up today and with much nervous this I headed to the water for test run. 
Result..... i’m now questioning whether I ever saw the full potential of what this thing had! I will say I was running with very little gas, no trolling motor batteries, no gear and only me so it wasn’t the normal weight load in it but I was getting 6 to 10 mph more than what I’ve ever seen this boat get! I was holding her back below 5800 RPMs but she had more in her. Throttle was more responsive than ever before. 

I’m not one to pump companies for service as I kind of expect it but it’s something you don’t find much with marinas it’s seems. That said, everyone at Wilson’s in Howell was fabulous. From my first phone call Jeff was trying to help me just over the phone without bringing it in. Once I decided to, him and Todd were on it. They set we up with a tech named Stu and it was game on. They communicated with me on what was going on and made me feel like they gave a crap. I’m not saying it didn’t hurt to scratch the check but it was one of the best customer experiences I’ve had in along time. 

Time to load all my gear back in and get to fishing! Thanks for the the good words through this! 

Dave





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Scout 2

Sometimes you have to do what has to be done. A person can only throw so much money at it before taking it in to let someone else fix it. Been there done that. Happy fishing


----------



## ThreeDogsDown

I am glad it turned out better than expected!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gatorman841

FreeTime said:


> Well I picked it up today and with much nervous this I headed to the water for test run.
> Result..... i’m now questioning whether I ever saw the full potential of what this thing had! I will say I was running with very little gas, no trolling motor batteries, no gear and only me so it wasn’t the normal weight load in it but I was getting 6 to 10 mph more than what I’ve ever seen this boat get! I was holding her back below 5800 RPMs but she had more in her. Throttle was more responsive than ever before.
> 
> I’m not one to pump companies for service as I kind of expect it but it’s something you don’t find much with marinas it’s seems. That said, everyone at Wilson’s in Howell was fabulous. From my first phone call Jeff was trying to help me just over the phone without bringing it in. Once I decided to, him and Todd were on it. They set we up with a tech named Stu and it was game on. They communicated with me on what was going on and made me feel like they gave a crap. I’m not saying it didn’t hurt to scratch the check but it was one of the best customer experiences I’ve had in along time.
> 
> Time to load all my gear back in and get to fishing! Thanks for the the good words through this!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Awesome free time! I’m really happy you got yours worked out! I know that was a long frustrating process but outcome turned out good now she is back running how it should. Since we are running pretty close to same motor what speed did you end up getting? Mine is running like brand new finally also but mine was a lot easier fix. I pulled mine out of the slip with about 1/8 tank of my marina rec gas still in it. I washed her up and put 4 gallons of 89 in from gas station. Took it back out and was running a lot better, if u remember before I was barely even really getting 29mph 4400rpms solo with no gear. Well after this 4 gallons soaked in towards end of that trip I was getting 34 mph. I ran gas that about dry, went back out yesterday filled her all the way up with 93 and some stabil 360. Got on lake and she took off great running like brand new, I had a lil left in throttle and still hit 41mph and rpms easily climb all the way up. That was a huge difference in top speed for me and acceleration. I was ready to get injectors cleaned and follow your steps, I’m thinking marina gas watered down a little maybe(s*** gas) . I didn’t have very much algae build up , only sat in slip for 3 wks or less this time. So the gas is only thing I can think of, straight from gas station from now on. Glad your ready to go for the fall now, hopefully that was last of our issues.


----------



## FreeTime

gatorman841 said:


> Since we are running pretty close to same motor what speed did you end up getting?


If I remember right I think we determined my boat was a touch longs, deeper, or just heavier...some sort of subtle difference. Anyway, yesterday at 5800 RPM's I was running at 44. It had a good amount left in it. Like I mentioned earlier, this was with only abut 5 gallons of gas, no trolling motor or the trolling motor batteries, no other gear, and just me so its probably the lightest I have ever run it.


----------



## FREEPOP

Just saw the title and the first thing I thought was the accelerator pump. Worn and most likely not compatible with ethanol fuels.

Glad to see you got it fixed.


----------

